# Zurn Pex vs. Wirzbo



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have used Wirsbo exclusively for over 6 yrs. with great success.

However, it's not real popular around here with the plumbers and there are only a few supply houses that stock it. One SH is crazy high priced, one is teetering on bankruptcy and the other is not even close to the majority of my work.

I am strongly considering changing to Zurn due to the fact it is available at the majority of the SH's. 

Zurn seems to be a little less expensive, but the crimpers seem more difficult to get into confined spaces.


So onto my questions, 

1: For those of you that have used both which brand do you think is better and why?

2: Which bands do you prefer - SS or blk copper?

3: Do you up-size most runs due to the smaller fittings?

Any other comments would be appreciated, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What???? Do I have bad breath or something?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Would you post an into?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Would you post an into?


What do you mean "into"?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just messin' with you.. I use pex but I am not an expert on the different brands..:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Would you post an into?


Umm Rick I think he did that a while ago...
Maybe its the new avitar...:laughing:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/howdy-5466/


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I was just messin' with you.. I use pex but I am not an expert on the different brands..:laughing:


I knew that, I just wasn't sure what you wanted me to go "into".........:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd post something but what would I say...
I don't use zurn or wirsbo...:whistling2:

It's not your breath...:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So onto my questions, 

1: For those of you that have used both which brand do you think is better and why? I don't have any loyalty to zurn but I do like the crimp system more than cold expansion joints. Crimp is faster and easier than expansion.

2: Which bands do you prefer - SS or blk copper?
Black copper

3: Do you up-size most runs due to the smaller fittings?
Only if the supply pressure is low or the runs will be really long. You do lose a little from the smaller ID but not as much as you think.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have used Zurn since I started using pex, about 7 years ago. It was all that was available in my area. 

I have had one issue. I repiped a jet pump from a well about a year ago. Bad water. Cant keep copper in the house for more than a couple years. 2 joints were leaking a week ago. I cut it out to send in to be analyzed. (They'll probably blame my crimps:laughing

Other than that, no problems. 

I am considering changing to Viega. I think the fitting quality is better. Machined fittings, not cast.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Thas is exactly what is wrong with Zurn...*



RealLivePlumber said:


> I have used Zurn since I started using pex, about 7 years ago. It was all that was available in my area.
> 
> I have had one issue. I repiped a jet pump from a well about a year ago. Bad water. Cant keep copper in the house for more than a couple years. 2 joints were leaking a week ago. I cut it out to send in to be analyzed. (They'll probably blame my crimps:laughing
> 
> ...


 
Thats what is going on with Zurn up in Minnesota.. 
lots of homes and lots of fittings just falling apart...


Wirsbo might be a little more trouble , 
but I know it is not going to come back and bite me 
a couple of years from now..

I hope that is the last of your troubles with the stuff..


----------

